# can you identify this mantis?



## zana (Dec 18, 2008)

I found it in Panama, deep in the jungle near the border of Colombia.

Thanks!

zana


----------



## Andredesz (Dec 18, 2008)

zana said:


> I found it in Panama, deep in the jungle near the border of Colombia.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> zana


Hi Zana,

I can't tell you the species but it looks like a dead-leaf mantis to me. I've asked over at What's This Bug? and posted the picture you provided there. They should have it up soon and hopefully you'll get your answer. Keep checking this website:

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/

 

Carol

P.S. Beautiful find!


----------



## shorty (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think this is a Deroplatys lobata (dead leaf mantis). I have never seen this species before and have no idea what it is. Hopefully someone a bit more knowledgeable than myself can identify this! I'm really curious. Wouldn't it be cool if it was a previously undiscovered species? Interesting find, though! Its wings sort of look like a cape.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 19, 2008)

It is no way _Deroplatys sp_, _ancanthops_ is more likely, but its might not even be them


----------



## Christian (Dec 19, 2008)

This is a male of a _Pseudacanthops_ species. It isn't possible to tell more without having the specimen before me.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2008)

My guess would be P. caelebs


----------



## zana (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone! It does look like Pseudacanthops. I am looking for some better photos to post. It turned up at the light trap to hunt for other bugs and the wings were so impressive, they looked like a ballgown...


----------



## Christian (Dec 19, 2008)

> My guess would be P. caelebs


Why, because you have read somewhere it occurs there? There are more species than this one in the genus and some additional undescribed ones.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 19, 2008)

Does he fly?


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2008)

*just a guess*....i remember reading an article that had something to do with this species which led me to think that is it.

Edit: just ignore my guess.....im almost forsure wrong


----------



## zana (Dec 19, 2008)

yes, he did fly..


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 19, 2008)

I know someone who reguarly goes out to Panama, i could email them your photo for a good guess?


----------



## Andredesz (Dec 19, 2008)

zana said:


> I found it in Panama, deep in the jungle near the border of Colombia.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> zana


Acanthops falcatoria

Acanthops falcatoria maybe, total guess.

It does look like it has a leather gown or cape, very cool.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2008)

Andredesz said:


> Acanthops falcatoriaAcanthops falcatoria maybe, total guess.
> 
> It does look like it has a leather gown or cape, very cool.


There do seem to be some significant differences, even to my inexpert eye, between your specimen and Zana's:

The relative length of the antennae on your specimen is much less than on hers.

Hers has two spines on the outer aspect of the walking tibia, yours, none.

Hers appears to have no tibial spines on the grasping legs, on yours, spines are apparent.

But yes, very cool!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 19, 2008)

whoa.

i think it's Acanthops falcatoria as well

they are south american dead leaf.

could be just a female?

also for your differences to your "inexpert" eye, that is a drawing vs a real photo haha.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acanthops_falcatoria

"Acanthops falcatoria, common name South American Dead Leaf Mantis, is a species of praying mantis placed historically in the family Hymenopodidae and is one of many mantis from various genera that resembles a dead leaf.[1][2][3]" (Wikipedia)

i forgot how to cite like how we did in school. haha. but yeah


----------



## Christian (Dec 19, 2008)

This is ridiculous. I have a member of this genus in my collection, so what is the sense behind this guesswork?

There are several related genera in the Acanthopinae, actually _Acanthops, Decimiana, Pseudacanthops, Metilia, Miracanthops_ and _Lagrecacanthops_ (and the enigmatic genus _Astollia_, probably a _nomen nudum_) with a total of over 36 species. I am sure I can show you males of all these species and you would not know to which genus they belong. I do. So c'mon guys, you should believe me that this isn't any _Acanthops, Deroplatys, Phyllocrania_ or anything else but a _Pseudacanthops_. Contrary to some others I know about the stuff I'm writing.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2008)

Christian said:


> This is ridiculous. I have a member of this genus in my collection, so what is the sense behind this guesswork?There are several related genera in the Acanthopinae, actually _Acanthops, Decimiana, Pseudacanthops, Metilia, Miracanthops_ and _Lagrecacanthops_ (and the enigmatic genus _Astollia_, probably a _nomen nudum_) with a total of over 36 species. I am sure I can show you males of all these species and you would not know to which genus they belong. I do. So c'mon guys, you should believe me that this isn't any _Acanthops, Deroplatys, Phyllocrania_ or anything else but a _Pseudacanthops_. Contrary to some others I know about the stuff I'm writing.


It may help you to know, Christian, that there are probably many new members of this board who are not aware of your status as our resident mantis entomologist. Unfortunately, your profile is blank, so they are unable to discover your status from that.

It is helpful to learn, though, that the "enigmatic genus _Astollia_" is, after all, probably nothing more than a _nomen nudum. _I guess that I won't be trying to add any Astollia sp. to my collection.


----------



## Orin (Dec 20, 2008)

Christian said:


> So c'mon guys, you should believe me that this isn't any _Acanthops, Deroplatys, Phyllocrania_ or anything else but a _Pseudacanthops_.


I believe you. So, what's the difference between Pseudacanthops and Acanthops that you can see in that picture?


----------



## Christian (Dec 20, 2008)

> what's the difference between Pseudacanthops and Acanthops that you can see in that picture?


There is a protuberance on the vertex not seen in _Acanthops_ or _Metilia_. The shape of the costal field of the tegmina is unlike _Acanthops_ or _Metilia_ and there are lobes on the middle and hind legs, although this isn't a very reliable character. The other genera don't occur here and also look more closely to _Acanthops_. For the Mesoamerican genera, the vertex protuberance is a good indicator.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Dec 20, 2008)

Christian said:


> This is ridiculous. I have a member of this genus in my collection, so what is the sense behind this guesswork?There are several related genera in the Acanthopinae, actually _Acanthops, Decimiana, Pseudacanthops, Metilia, Miracanthops_ and _Lagrecacanthops_ (and the enigmatic genus _Astollia_, probably a _nomen nudum_) with a total of over 36 species. I am sure I can show you males of all these species and you would not know to which genus they belong. I do. So c'mon guys, you should believe me that this isn't any _Acanthops, Deroplatys, Phyllocrania_ or anything else but a _Pseudacanthops_. Contrary to some others I know about the stuff I'm writing.


Had no idea you were an entomologist from DE haha.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow Zana, that is one cool looking mantid! Be sure to look for ooths


----------



## zana (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is another photo. I'm trying to add more but I seem to be out of space...I'm new to this!


----------

